# Wildcamping in Newcastle



## machilly (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi will be travelling to Newcastle for the 19th February, specifically the Metro Radio Arena, has anyone parked overnight in the Car Park here, (trouble Free)?

thanks

Regards


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

747 is from Gateshead and might know as he does a lot of wild camping. The only spot I know of (and I havent stayed there) is the Angel of the North which is a good few miles south in Gateshead.

Have you phoned the Arena and asked?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

would have thought anywhere was wild camping up there. :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

cabby said:


> would have thought anywhere was wild camping up there. :lol: :lol:
> 
> cabby


Heathen 8O 8O 8O 8O    :roll:

We have, in the past, tucked ourselves away in a corner of a Metro-line car park - parking is (was) free between 7:00 pm and 8:00 am. Never had any problems. 8)

Our favourite was Kingston Park - but then we did go to many Falcons matches up until a couple of years ago. :roll: :roll:

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

machilly said:


> Hi will be travelling to Newcastle for the 19th February, specifically the Metro Radio Arena, has anyone parked overnight in the Car Park here, (trouble Free)?
> 
> thanks
> 
> Regards


I take it that you mean April?

February has come and gone up here. 

There is an open car park beside the Arena with coach bays. I suppose you could stay overnight in there but might have to pay.

An alternative might be to park on the road on the small industrial unit nearby.

Give me a chance to do some asking about. If it is April, we will probably be away in the van otherwise I could have ferried you there and back from somewhere more suitable.

I believe that Swalwell Rugby Club is a 5 van site and is not far away, a short taxi ride.


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

we stopped overnight on a bit of waste ground on the quay side opposite the baltic on the north side of the river just down from the millenium bridge and before mariners wharfe when we went to the arena last year. no problem we asked a local police if it was ok and he said people often parked thier cars cars over night there,only a shortish walk along the river to the arena and well lit and plenty cctv cams around and a few local bars close such as the free trade and we only live 12 miles away and speak the language fluently.in fact we parked there on sunday for the quayside market.


----------



## machilly (Feb 10, 2007)

747 said:


> machilly said:
> 
> 
> > Hi will be travelling to Newcastle for the 19th February, specifically the Metro Radio Arena, has anyone parked overnight in the Car Park here, (trouble Free)?
> ...


----------

